# small gold cell



## goldnugget77 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am reading this Handbook

GOLD REFINING FORUM HANBOOK VOL 1

I am at page 26



> Your other option is to operate a small gold cell, but you must have several ounces of pure
> gold for the electrolyte.. That is likely not a viable choice for you at this point in time.
> Harold



Is this cell the same as the one in the picture on page 5 of the same Handbook
Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 1, 2009)

The one Harold is talking about is the Wohlwill cell, which is used to purify impure (about 98 - 99% pure to start with, usually) gold bars. It can be read about here, starting on page 431
http://books.google.com/books?id=05FBAAAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=rose+metallurgy+gold&source=gbs_book_other_versions_r&cad=0_1#PPA431,M1

I don't have the Handbook in front of me, but the picture is probably that of the sulfuric cell, which is used to selectively strip gold plating from pins, etc. There is much, much info on this forum and on Steve's website concerning the sulfuric cell.


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi goldsilverpro
When I go to that link I don't have the option to go to any pages or download the pdf file or another form of download
This is driving me nuts
Thanks anyway I will sooner or later get this right


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 1, 2009)

Strange. When I click on the link I gave, it goes to p.431. The download link is in the upper right hand corner. I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi goldsilverpro 
Thanks for your help.
I am getting a different page 
Maybe its the browser
I am using explorer and firefox


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 1, 2009)

Try FF and go to Google/more/Books. Search for: rose metallurgy gold
The first entry I get is the 1906 edition. Click on that and type in 431 where it says page (at the top). Works for me.


----------

